# Best two quid you will ever spend!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No more worries about getting the polarity right on *12 volt* wiring.

>> See here << It works a treat. 

It's smaller than a matchbox, so no storage problems (_except finding it amid the junk_!! :roll:  )

Dave 

*Addendum for clarity and safety.*

Please note this is a gadget for checking only *12 volt* connections on the leisure battery circuit..

It is not even remotely similar to the mains voltage polarity checkers which plug into a mains socket so you can check the safety (_or otherwise_ :roll: ) of Continental hook-ups. As Dougie (_without his specs on_ :lol: ) said, these are very handy, but not in any way similar to the two quid Maplin gadget I highlighted.

The Maplin one just helps (_for example_) to prevent you blowing up your telly if you have a lapse of concentration while wiring it into the *12 volt* circuit.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It only checks plugs that you would find on most pre-made appliances, so not a lot of use on diy stuff which is the type that is more likely to be wrong :?
I will save my £2 and use my volt meter that does all 12v dc kit :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah well - I just tried to be helpful to those who don't understand voltmeters! :? 

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> I will save my £2 and use my volt meter that does all 12v dc kit :wink:
> 
> Alan H


Hi Alan

A simple guide on how to use a voltmeter/multimeter for those who are not so expert in how to use one would be good... do you fancy doing one? it would be a useful addition to the Members Motorhome Guides.

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

. . . 
Question- Is this product suitable for checking polarity of incoming mains supply on a caravan site hook-up? 

Answer- No, this is for checking polarity of DC power supplies only.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Dave,

I got a similar tester to >> THIS ONE << which if you enlarge the photo, shows the several functions it has, including reverse mains polarity.

I have mine plugged in a socket by the RV door, and it's an instant check on hook-up.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dougie

You misunderstand I fear. The one you have checks the polarity (and earth continuity) of the hookup. I have one of those too.

The one I mentioned is for 12 volts only, and I wish I had one when I connected up a TV some time ago!! 8O   

How the heck I managed to reverse the polarity I will never know . . . stupid or what!!   

Didn't do the telly a lot of good!

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> . . .
> Question- Is this product suitable for checking polarity of incoming mains supply on a caravan site hook-up?
> Answer- No, this is for checking polarity of DC power supplies only.


Thanks Vic. 

Could have sworn I said 12 volt in the first line of my OP! 

And the specifications of the gadget are very clear . . . 3 to 15 volts DC if we want to be pedantic! :lol: :lol:

Specsavers have nothing to fear I think - plenty of customers out there for them!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I will ask the question, what is a polarity checker?

Jenny


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Ah well - I just tried to be helpful to those who don't understand voltmeters! :?
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave 
I did not mean to slap you down  
I just thought the device was a little limited in what you could test

And as for Mikes suggestion of writing a guide, I am afraid although I know the theory and practical side of electrics, I am in no way confident enough to put it into writing :?

Alan H


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Stop trying to be helpful Dave, you will give the site a good name


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Sorry Dave
> I did not mean to slap you down
> Alan H


Instantly forgiven Alan! 

Takes more than that to upset me. :wink:

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> You misunderstand I fear


And I fear I misunderstood.



Soz.


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

*Best two quid you will ever*

Sorry if I'm being helpful. It's an unfortunate character trait.
Anyway for those to whom multimeters are "blackboxes" this may throw a little light 
http://www.doctronics.co.uk/meter.htm
BrianM


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Well I will ask the question, what is a polarity checker?


Well Jenny (as I pinch myself to check that I really AM answering a question on here about electrics :lol: )

If you travel abroad it could be that some sites have an "iffy" connection system to EHU & if you have this "iffy" connection and plug in, it could cause a bit of a mess with your electrics on board- eg I think some sites and electrics over the water don't have neutral....or earth....or positive... or one of them.

Any road up, the little gadget which dougie showed us a picture of plugs into your m/home socket and tells you which lead is a bit "iffy" and should make you a bit suspicious that the electrics may be...."iffy"

And you can actually get therapy for it...

http://www.polaritytherapy.org/page.asp?PageID=3 :lol: :lol:

Now stand by for a more sensible and accurate answer from the techies


----------

